# Enfield 1st May (NMC show)



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Anybody here going?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very fed up. I have to work


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

D'oh


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Its my birthday on the 3rd, so I am away for that weekend, I do hope to make it to the June one though, if I have anything to show or not!
lol

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I believe Juliet (Jammy) is going aswell... *sighs* I actually wish I was going, but hopefully I will have a nice weekend.

Good Luck to everyone anyway! =o)

Are you showing Sarah?

W xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

me and mum are going 
are u cait? x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

yes i am going  
Collecting some mice and showing rats


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

what mice are u collecting julie? u not showing any of urs? x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> what mice are u collecting julie? u not showing any of urs? x


Im hoping to collect a Hereford Doe and maybe a couple more ! Sadly I wont get there early enough to enter Meeces 


I dont breed Mice just rats my mice are just pets i have a lovely colony of girls and there just so sweet


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

a hereford doe :shock: 
now im jelous  x

_edited for spelling_


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

leigh what do you breed for i cant remember ?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

mainly pale selfs, i thought u had some show mice or where getting into it? x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I do have some show quality mice but dont get chance to show them Lol

I have found the mouse shows are usually a long way away from me ! Also i allready travel alot to rat shows :roll:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

enfield is my local show and thats a 6 or more hour round trip for me and mum everytime, and it costs a lot too  is worth it tho  x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> enfield is my local show and thats a 6 or more hour round trip for me and mum everytime, and it costs a lot too  is worth it tho  x


Leigh your actually quite near me im in Horsham West Sussex so i know what you mean :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

how do u get to the shows x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

My Dad drives me or i have got the train before now but its a buggar of a journey !!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

cool, the train isnt too bad.. apart from trying to get my crate i carry the maxeys in up/down the bloody esculator in london victoria  x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it just you and meeces Leigh ?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

whats that? x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I meant do you go on your own on the train with your mice ?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

me, mum and mice 
couldnt do the trip on my own - hate the tube x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Well hopefully i will get to meet you and mum next saturday


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i think i met u at the london champs show, u had a mouse in ur pocket? x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh yes thats right Lol She was lovely sadly no longer with me though


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh no! thats not good


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

She was a totally stunning black self doe was as black as night so i called her Jet she was fab


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Has anyone else been able to get hold of Michael today? I emailed before 2.30pm and the emails bounced to all the addresses in the revised schedule. I have been phoning since and a few minutes ago there was still no answer. I have left the entries on his 'BT Answer' but do not think these will necessarily be noticed as you're not notified you have a message.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I am also in a panic! I can't get hold of him on the phone either and I can't find the updated email address letter! And only 45 minutes until entries close!!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Have you tried this addy [email protected] ? or [email protected]


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Tried the original email address in the NMC News when the corrected one bounced and that bounced too. Haven't tried the other one so will try that now as a back up! Thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've now sent one to those email addresses too (thanks Jammy) and tried the phone again, still no answer but I left a message earlier.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats ok hope to meet you both saturday


----------



## Paula (Jan 18, 2009)

For all of you who are trying to get hold of Mike I will text him for you and ask him to get intouch 

Paula


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, can you let him know we've left our entries on his answerphone


----------



## Paula (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive just called & left a message and also sent a text, but I will text him again to let him know that.
Paula


----------



## Paula (Jan 18, 2009)

If anyone is still up and worrying about Saturdays show - Mike has just called me, he's been out all day and is on his way home now to sort out.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats brilliant news


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I cant wait to see all the diff Mouse varieties on saturday and im bringing another mouse mad friend too


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wanted to say very big congratulations to Heather (Loganberry) for Best in Show with a champagne satin and to SarahC and Cait (Mousebreeder) for their Best Opposite Age in Show with a fawn self
:gwavebw

I had a lovely day  My doves got third in both AOC Self adult and under 8 weeks classes. They were competing against SarahC's rather spectacular fawns so I was thrilled to even be placed!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Was a great show picked up some very yummy meeces from Mike and Terry and Rachel   

Many congrats to all and i have to say there were some very impressive mice there today   Loganberry's champagne even to a un-trained eye was very stunning Indeed 

I got a 2nd out of 5 in Agouti Rat so am very pleased


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for taking and keeping the mice Sarah.I haven't managed a show for ages due to the big bad puppy but I'm hopeful of going to Honley .


----------

